# WTT Kohannah Fury Longbow, 62" 49@28



## Apex Predator (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a beautiful Kohannah Fury longbow for trade. It is a 62" and 49@28. Not sure of the riser wood, but maybe walnut or shedua. The back and face of the limbs is quilted maple. I just can't seem to shoot any longbow consistently, even though this one shoots as well as any other I've tried. I have owned Robertsons, Treadways, Libertys, and many others. I will consider any '50s style recurve, and all other one piece recurves. Clear glass only. It needs to be in the 58-62" range and 45-50 pound draw at 28". What do you have?


----------



## Just BB (Dec 20, 2007)

Neat looking bow, Wish I had something to trade.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 20, 2007)

Do you want to sell it?


----------



## Dennis (Dec 20, 2007)

That would be a good one for you hogdge


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll take $320 shipped and insured USPS Priority Mail in the lower 48.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2007)

hogdgz
 this would be a great bow for you and apex is a stand up guy to deal with.

john


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks John.  Think you can make it down here in Feb for our camping/hoggin/rabbit chasin trip?


----------



## SOS (Dec 20, 2007)

Apex,

I saw your thread on building a bow.  Is the hogging hunt you mentioned the Chickasawhatchee hunt?  I can loan you my forms and stuff it you want to try string and wedge limbs on a TD Longbow like El Cheapo.  Let me know, I'm planning on going to the hunt.  I ready for some pork.  Steve


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2007)

not sure yet we are trying to hit one with carter in jan. and then again in april. i need to retire and just hunt full time.....LOL


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 20, 2007)

I was referring to a trip down here to the Altamaha WMA in McIntosh county that I was putting together.   It may not happen though, which is fine.  Just trying to meet some of you folks.  I think I will build a form SOS, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## SOS (Dec 20, 2007)

Let me know of other planned hunts....I'm ready for a piggie.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 20, 2007)

I really need to sell my recurve first, before I can buy anything else, school and christmas is really draining my bank account right now. I havent been practicing much lately, just got through taking finals, I am going to try and make it to more of the hunts with you guys. Thanks Chase


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 21, 2007)

Here are a few more photos.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 22, 2007)

A trade is pending on this one.


----------

